# New Apex Fusion Feature - Heartbeat



## joffems (May 2, 2014)

For those that have not seen, there is a new Apex Fusion to monitor the heartbeat of your Apex. The feature will notify you if Fusion has lost contact with your Apex.

To enable the feature, open fusion in your web browser and access Heartbeat in the setup menu. Flip the drop down to Enable and sync your settings.


----------



## RealPB (Sep 29, 2016)

That's great to know. Thanks, I didn't know that.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I just activated mine.


----------



## guelphjay (Mar 10, 2014)

Awesome Thanks! Just activated mine too.


----------

